# Sony Wants Movie Audiences to Pay for 3D Glasses



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

I Go Crazy Because of You (Japanese)



> he 3D craze that swept the planet in the wake of James Cameron?s Avatar seems to have waned as of late. While 80% of people watched Avatar in 3D, fewer dollars have been spent on subsequent 3D film tickets. Is the economy to blame? Is it the 3-5 extra dollars one has to pay to watch a 3D film? Or is it the 3D itself?
> 
> Now, in somewhat hilarious news, Sony has sent a letter to theater owners across the nation informing them that, as of May 3rd, 2012, they will no longer be paying for those awkward 3D glasses you have to wear to watch blurry things come out of the screen at you. And who does Sony want to foot the bill? You.
> 
> ...


Will this be the end of the 3D craze? Will audiences say enough is enough?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

That's fine with me. Fuck 3D.


----------



## Friday (Sep 28, 2011)

3D is fun, but I haven't seen a 3D movie where the effects of the 3D make the movie.

I don't think the glasses are worth it, and for the better, I wouldn't mind it being the end of the 3D movie era.. although I wait for the day that they have a ceiling screen where the effects of it make you feel like you're inside the movie as if you're in a planetarium dome. 

The price of 3D today just sucks.


----------



## Huntress (Sep 28, 2011)

lol!!!
really the movie industry deserves to have a massive meltdown, they overcharge for everything and the experience u get is shit and really not worth the money. the novelty of cinema is that its a massive screen and loud speakers.
the future is straight to dvd/download.


----------



## Farih (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, 3D is nice, but so is not paying a thing and watching the movie online.  Really, Sony?  Movie makers and movie theaters just keep alienating potential moviegoers.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2011)

Pretty soon Oakley will sell 3D glasses and women will carry them in their purses.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2011)

I wish 3D would fucking die already.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 28, 2011)

yeah, fuck that


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 28, 2011)

3D is a stupidest and lousiest gimmick ever conceived. Since I'm not an idiot I deliberately search for theaters that work in usual 2D and not letting them reap my money for nothing.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 28, 2011)

lol they want me to pay for cheap glasses?  uh .........how should I say this.......uh no.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2011)

I still can't believe that they are filming The Great Gatsby in 3D.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I still can't believe that they are filming The Great Gatsby in 3D.



I can.

You knew it was a dark day in cinema when Martin Scorsese decided to go the 3D route-- as well as Ridley Scott saying he'd never shoot a film in 2D ever again.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2011)

Martin Scorsese?  We are talking about Hugo right?  It's gearing towards kids at least.  That's not as big a travesty as some of the others.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 28, 2011)

Some cinemas in the UK already charge extra for 3D glasses seperate to the ticket.

I asked for tickets for a film. He said it costs extra for 3D. Then he said pay for glasses too. This was "Cineworld".


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 28, 2011)

Honestly the only movie worth the extra cash for 3D was avatar, its better to kill of this gimmick which really doesn't add value to the movie (except for the studio's profit that is)


----------



## Gnome (Sep 28, 2011)

Someone will probably just take advantage of this and start selling their 3D glasses directly to theatres. Unless there's some kind of protection saying you can't watch a Sony movie in theatres without Sony glasses.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2011)

It would already be dead if consumers didn't rush to see Deathly Hallows and Transformers 3 in 3D.  Those two films both sold like 60-70% 3D tickets.  Most people didn't watch them in 2D unfortunately.

I continue to hear that 3D technology is more popular in Europe than it is the United States.  So I'm not surprised to hear that, Tari.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 28, 2011)

I have to agree with Dr.Douchebag The only 3D film from Hollywood that properly utilized that Tech was FOX Studios AVATAR Directed by James Cameron every other Studio including FOX post AVATAR has used it as a gimik.

So expect that tech to die in its use in FILMS but be diverted to the TV & Video Games instead.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

They make you pay for 3D glasses here in the UK anyway.



> Men in Black III hits theaters May 25, 2012. The Amazing Spider-Man hits theaters July 3rd, 2012. Sony’s new policy, again, goes into effect May 3rd, 2012.



Good so I won't have to sit through these pieces of crap then, thanks Sony. And sort out your effects studio because your CGI sucks balls.



> I continue to hear that 3D technology is more popular in Europe than it is the United States. So I'm not surprised to hear that, Tari.



The barely show 2D versions, that's why.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

I know _Men in Black II_ was pretty bad, but I still wanna see _III._


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah but Stunna you like Phantom Menace so you don't count.

joke


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

I know. 

**


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol sheeeet 

that shit cray.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 28, 2011)

Well Sony can fuck this dick.

I wonder what they'll say if I just bring in an older pair of 3d glasses, along with a washed cup and an old popcorn bucket. Free refills son!


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 29, 2011)

I hope it won't end this 3D craze. there are a lot of idiots who pay for 3D freeing up seats for the regular theaters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, keep the idiots in the 3D seats and let us have better seats. 

Good angle.


----------



## Jena (Sep 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I still can't believe that they are filming The Great Gatsby in 3D.



Don't remind me that this is happening.
Just...don't.


Also, wtf? I'm trying to wrap my head around the "why" portion of this. They do realize that the Great Gatsby doesn't have any action in it, right? It's an introspective novel. 80% of it is people talking.

Maybe they'll make Myrtle's corpse fly out at the audience IN THRILLING 3D? Or add in some explosions because bitches love explosions.


----------



## Kanali (Sep 29, 2011)

Why doesn't Sony take their 3D glasses and play a game of hide and go fuck yourself :aru


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't care I refuse to watch 3d anyways

if this kills 3D though I'd be happy


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 29, 2011)

We'll Pay your service fee for using your glasses at IMAX's But SONY You Won't Get em back without paying 600 Dollars a pair.........


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 29, 2011)

Sony should be paying the audience for ruining fine movies with their stupid 3D



Parallax said:


> if this kills 3D though I'd be happy


Let's hope it does, let's hope it does..


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2011)

I believe the next breakthrough in 3D is 3D nudity.

Imagine this for a moment.  The reboot of Total Recall.  You find yourself dragged to the theater.  You get to the theater and find out you have to spend an extra $3 because you have to buy the 3D glasses.  And it turns out to be the best investment of your life.  A stripper with three breasts is flying at you!  Kate Beckinsale and Jessica Biel lesbian scenes are flying at you.  I think a 3D movie like that might even get CMX's money.

Piranha 3D sort of did this... but no one saw it.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2011)

that's cool and all but if you want boobs in your face why not uh just go to a strip club?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 29, 2011)

since you're buying the glasses, do you keep them?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2011)

Parallax said:


> that's cool and all but if you want boobs in your face why not uh just go to a strip club?


Good point.  

I'm not really a fan of strip clubs.  There always seem to be problems.  Small area, everyone is smoking.  Ugly girls.  $20 entrance.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2011)

well the 20 is pretty much the price you're paying for the movie

and what kinda places are you going to where everyone is smoking


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah good idea Rukia. That's the type of experience I want in a cinema, to be surrounded by masturbating fanboys. Oh joy.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2011)

Come on.  Paul Reubens would be ecstatic to have that sort of experience!

I was basically joking.  I have no interest in 3D anything to tell you the truth.  Total Recall unfortunately is going to be rated PG-13.  So no chance of that.

I'm surprised.  Pretty much all nightclubs and casinos in my area have excessive smoking.  I can't even go to Buffalo Wild Wings anymore without the smoke suffocating me.


----------



## Grape (Sep 29, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> I hope it won't end this 3D craze. there are a lot of idiots who pay for 3D freeing up seats for the regular theaters.



Wow, good thought


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

Total Recall, PG13? The fuck is this I'm hearing


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah.  I was disappointed to hear that news too.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

The only reason Total Recall was worth watching were the three tits woman, and the ending scene where Arnold's acting skills were pushed to the edge with his eyes popping out. Without that it's not Total Recall.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2011)

I have watched a lot of people die on screen.  Most of these deaths don't affect me.  But I felt terrible for that guy with glasses that was killed by the midget stripper.  That was some straight up bullshit!  What a horrible way to die.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

You mean the knife to the baby maker

I feel bad for the guy that's used as a meat shield.


----------



## Wan (Sep 29, 2011)

3d will die eventually, then in 10 or 15 years some new technology will be invented and moviemakers will start pushing 3d again.  Repeat ad nauseum.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 29, 2011)

3D PORN CUMMING RIGHT AT YA'...


----------



## Taleran (Sep 29, 2011)

They already charge for glasses as part of the surcharge.


----------



## eHav (Sep 30, 2011)

they charge for the glasses here in portugal already, on top of the extra 3d price. got like 5 pairs of glasses at home, that i distribute among my friends when we go watch a movie, fuck them and their glasses


----------

